# Advice for whining/howling/barking husky



## flyingtoast007 (Jul 4, 2011)

My family owns an 8 year old Siberian Husky that's got me on the end of my rope. When we have company or are bringing in groceries, we usually put the dogs outside and McKinley stays quiet for maybe a minute or two, then all hell breaks loose. She whines and howls like she is being killed, and literally body slams our slider to try to get in. She scratches and paws at the glass, tries opening the door and circles around our deck in a frenzy. It's like she gets stuck in a cycle of being frantic and she absolutely will not calm down. I've tried just leaving her out there, letting her work it through and when she's quiet I let her back in. That doesn't work. I've tried squirting her with water (which she hates), that doesn't work. She does not calm down. Other than being outside when it's not her idea, she's a pretty calm dog. She has been doing this for years and I am officially fed up. I'm to the point where I want her gone. She has also influenced my 10 month old Goldie puppy to do the same thing. Can anyone help me?!?


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

How much excersise is she getting? 

You have had this dog for 8 yrs & you just now decide you can't stand it? Parden me foe being so frank, but WTH???


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

dogdragoness said:


> How much excersise is she getting?
> 
> You have had this dog for 8 yrs & you just now decide you can't stand it? Pardon me foe being so frank, but WTH???


I would also wonder how much exercise? And also where is she kept when you are gone for the day? (Or is she/the dogs alone for any time?)

And the second part of dd's post is pretty much EXACTLY how I feel.....


----------



## flyingtoast007 (Jul 4, 2011)

We did not have her while she was a puppy. She's been with us since she was a little under 2 years old. For the first two years we lived on 35 acres and she and our other dogs had a pretty good sized pen to run around in. Then, after we moved back to civilization, I went off to college. So, I haven't been here for three years on a consistent basis. I am currently home for the summer break and would like to see if I can do anything to help her get over this annoying habit. She is not my dog, she is my brothers. He moved out a few months ago and did not take her with him. My family doesn't seem concerned about getting anything done so it falls to me. At this time she does not get enough exercise which is something I will improve on while I'm home. She's not destructive in the house, occasionally she digs a hole in the backyard but that's it. She does run when she manages to escape from the house (a side-effect of her breed). 

In regards to your "WTH" remark, being non-judgmental is a much more effective way of getting to the root of the problem. Calling a person stupid for finally asking for help is like beating a person while they are down. As I think I've explained, she is not and never has been MY dog. I have never been responsible for training her, that was my brothers concern. But, since he is no longer here and Kinley still is, I would like to help her. I know Huskies can be difficult, but I'm willing to give it a shot. Thank you for any further help.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

flyingtoast007 said:


> Other than being outside when it's not her idea, she's a pretty calm dog.


... then why not leave her in the house when you return from shopping or when company comes over ?

Perhaps examine your "greeting" rituals (isn't there a sticky ?) I wonder how she is when you return from other ventures. If you return from shopping and immediately banish her to the backyard while you sort groceries and put them away, instead maybe spend a few moments with her before putting her outside. Or better yet, if she is calm as you claim she is, then allow her to be at your side while you go about your duties .... then put her out.

As for the company issue, she likely needs to learn how to be around people in a highly charged environment. A regimen of desensitization and training where your focus remains entirely on the dog rather than the company, may help.

IMO, it's the emotional 'frenzy' and the lack of immediate attention (sometimes, ignoring can have a surprisingly deterimental effect) that's at the root of the problem. Look towards that for a possible solution.

Try acknowledging and including your dog.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I would first start by reading some of the stickies at the top of this page & the 'first time dog owners' area have some great info about dogs & training. Hope someone like Cracker somes to reply, she knows like... Alot about training & behavior. Do you have a bike? Get a Springer & start biking with her. Its harder to train a dog who is full of energy.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

You need to get to the root of the problem before you can fix it.

Is she like this at all when you leave? (Is there evidence that she is panicked/freaked while you are gone).
Has anything traumatic happened outside (noises, etc.)

I agree that if there is any frantic behavior on your part, it could be causing the problem. Does she act like this ONLY when you put groceries away or is it anytime she is in the yard alone?


----------



## flyingtoast007 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you for responding with great answers. 

In response to theyogachick, she is not frantic at all when we are not home and she's inside. She's not destructive, she doesn't get concerned when we start for the door and she accepts us not being home very well. She acts frantic anytime we put her outside, even if she's out to go to do her duty and we don't let her in right away. She acts like this if she is alone or has other dogs with her. 

Dogdragoness, I will do that. Thank you for suggesting it. I do not have a bike, but instead I could take her for short runs (I lose my breath easily so short bursts lol).

petpeeve, I can definitely spend some time with her before putting her out. As far as letting her be with us while we bring it in, we try not to as she is quick and with us constantly opening and closing the door she will readily make an escape and get out of the house.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

She doesn't like being "alone" (i.e. away from her people, even if another dog is with her) while something busy is going on with the rest of her family, and she's a husky so she's vocal about it. For groceries, I would just have someone interacting with her in the yard, practice some simple obedience or tricks or something, while other family members are bringing the groceries in. As for company... Does she doesn't bother them while she's inside? If not, is there a reason she needs to be outside?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Would she be happier about staying inside shut in another room while guests are visiting or there are open doors? Or does she hate closed doors just as much? I have never met a dog who was OK with being tied away from the action, if he/she could see what the others were doing.


----------



## flyingtoast007 (Jul 4, 2011)

I haven't checked this in a while. My life suddenly got very frantic as my roommate broke her leg two weeks ago so I've been taking care of her, running her to Dr.'s appointments and what not. But anyway, I'll respond to sassafras first. She actually prefers to be alone. She's hardly ever upstairs when we are home and is most often cuddled up in our shower downstairs (no one uses it). When we do bring in groceries and she's downstairs she doesn't even come up to see what we are doing. Lately we've just been leaving her downstairs when we bring stuff inside (unless it is something we need to door open for like furniture). She does pester and pester guests when we have them over. Nothing rude persay, some jumping, and sometimes she won't leave them alone. If and when she calms down, I have no problem with her staying inside. Willowly, we do sometimes put her in another room as opposed to outside and she still whines (expected) but it isn't as frantic or frustrating as when she's outside. Something to think about I suppose...


----------

